# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مـــوكب العقيـــلة" بقلم القرمزي ؛ بصوت الدرازي ... مكتوبة ومسموعة

## عاشق الحوراء

*مـــوكب العقيـــلة" بقلم القرمزي ؛ بصوت الدرازي ... مكتوبة ومسموعة* 
موكب العقيلة

للشاعر : عبدالله القرمزي
الرادود : صالح الدرازي



استماع : 
الجـــزء الأول
الجـــزء الثــاني





ليلة الوحشه و قلب العيله مفطور

راح سورج يا عقيله و انطفى النور



وحشه الليـل ضيـعـة أيتامـي غربـة أزمـانـى

مـذبـوحـي آه يا مـذبوحـي آه يا عطـشانـي

شلـون أنساك شلـون أبطـل من نوحي و أحزانـي

جنت اويـاي وصرت آني بروحي وجسمي أجفانـي



قـوم انظـر هـالأعـادى سلبـونـا امن الكرامـه

قـوم اسمـع هـالبـواجى امن اليتامى و الأيـامـى



وحشه الليـل من إلى الحرمه يشفق عليهـا

مـسـبـيـه تتستر عنهـم ويلي بيديهـا

و الطـاغـي بسوطه يضربها ويشتم واليهـا

و باقي اجبـال الغم أولـها و الهم تاليهـا



يا صنديد الحرب يا مخيف السبـاع

يا شيال الحمـل يا الطايح بالقـاع



يا راعي المرجله يا خواض الردى أخبرك بالحرم هالراحن اضيـاع

أخبرك بالجرى اوصار على الخدر من الهتك او من المحنة والأوجاع



لو إن الليث أبونا اليـوم يدري

أخويه حسين راسه اشلون مبري



وسمع باللي حصل اجا لينا اووصل ولفاني ودمعتي اعلى الوجن تذري

او فكنا من السبا ولا اتعذّر لنـا او برّد نـارهـا شبت ابصدري



عظّـم الله الأجـر لك يا النبي المختار

عظّـم الله الأجـر لك يا علي الكرار

ومأجوره يا زهـره بمصاب الغريب المحتار

مأجوره بنحره الّي نساج الجزل و المسمار



ومأجور يا مسموم بحسين هذا اليوم مظلوم اوخيك من عقبك مظلوم



آجرك الله يا مهدي يا بو صالح بحسـين

آجرك الله يا الغايب يا مغيّب عن كل عين

وينك في هذي الليله واتهل ادموعك ويـن

وتتذكر صرعة جدّك يا بن الآل الطيبـين



نشكي لك محنـتنـا يا بو صالح يا مبـرور

نتـرجـاك تنقـذنـا من غدر الدنيا والجـور

يـمتى يـا حـامينـا يتشعشع من مكه النـور

و بـطيـبه للهـادي تذرف دمعاتك واتـزور



وللزهـره تعرج بدموعك وانصـب دمعتنـا وياك

ما ندري بالروضه اندفنت لو عنـد المسمـوم اهناك

وللغـاضـريـه تتعنّـى وتلـزم يا ويلي الشبـاك

وتاخذ ثاراتك يا ثـايـر وتنقذنا من جور اعـداك



ليلة الوحشه و قلب العيله مفطور

راح سورج يا عقيله و انطفى النور



جت لـه اتصيح سكنه يا بـويـه نايـم اب ها الحر

مـفـجـوعـه فـتـت افـاده وصـدره لمكسـر

بـويـه ليـش خلّيـت اسكينـه ما بين الـعسكـر

بـعــدك يـا بويـه لا أهـنـه و قلبي ما يـستـر



بـويـه لا تخفي اعليـه هذي الروحه لو لك جيّـه

جان تروح خذني ويـاك صبر بعـدك ما كـو بيـه



مـن مهـرك بويـه لفانـي دمعـي ا تحـدّر

ذوبـنــي و غير ألوانـي و للقلب فطّـر

و حق جـدك فـدوه الخدك خدي يتـعـفر

وراس الديـن و الله من بعدك مشيّـب و مغبر



يا جـدي شـوف أبويه حسين مذبوح

يا جـدي ما بقت له امن الطعن الروح



يا عطشان القلب يا شمس اعلى الترب على الشاطي يا نور العين مطروح

يا نايـم بالثـرى و اضلوعه مكسره اومن نحره المدينـه ومكـه اتفوح



يا جـدي الرمـح بفـادي تثنّـى

يا جـدي و بالوجه للسيـف رنّـه



ما تنظر خنصـره ما تنظر منحـره يا جدي و شيـبه ابدمـه تحنّـى

و حوافر غايـره اعلى صدره عابره ما تسمع من اضلوعـه غير ونّـه



ويلي عطشان اعلى شط العلقمي يذبحونـه

مـات ومحّـد وقـف يا خير البريه دونـه

محـد مـدّده ولا غمّض يا جدي اعيونـه

مفرد ايعالج على الشاطي ومنخطـف لونـه



من مدد ايديـه من عدل رجليه بالحـر يعالج محد قرب ليـه



محد في قلبـه ذرّه من الرحمـه يمطهـر

محد في حلقه قطره من هالنهـر قـطّـر

يا جدي فوق الغبره ويلي خـدّه معفـر

وعالخيم بعد اعيونه هجمت خيل العسكر



وينـك يا والـيـنـا حيـدر يا كاشف لكروب

يا داحـي خيـبرهـا يا مـن للشـده مندوب

شوف ابنك يا الـوالي بسيـف الضبابي مضروب

و مخضـب من نحـره وراسه اعلى الرمح منصوب



يا بحـر العلـم و العفّـه يالصايم يا اسراج الليـل

يا قـرآن الله و دستـوره وليثـه لو أقبل عالخيـل

يا ريتك شفت ابنك طايح يا ويلي لو ينفـع ويـل

نايـم عالغبره و النسـوه عنـه للشامات اتشيـل



ليلة الوحشه و قلب العيله مفطور

راح سورج يا عقيله و انطفى النور



جـت زينـب و الله يساعدهـا هـذا المـقـدر

مـدهـوشـه لا مو مدهوشـه ما اقدر اتـصور

محـزونـــه لا مو محـزونـه أعظم او أكثـر

مـذبـوحـه لا مو مذبـوحـه أفظـع او أكبـر



طايـح ليش منجدل ليش بعـدك ما ذوق لـذة العيش

خويه حسين يا عضيـدي بعـد فقـدك والله ما عيش



من شفتــك مهجـتي ذابـت قلـبي تمـرمـر

وافـــادي مو حجر قاسـي مو صخـر مرمر

مو جسمـك هذا عرش الديـن بالوطيـه خـر

مو راســك لـكـن القـرآن بالرمح يـزهـر



اوناداهـا بضعيـف الصـوت يختي

مهو نوحـج شعـب قلبي تسكتي



إلى الخيمه ارجعـي او باري هالحـرم يانـور العـين خليني ابمهجتي

ما ضلت يالـولـي لنا خيمـه تـرى خيمنـا امسعره وآني بحسرتي



بجت عنده او صاحـت له يا عقلي

يا روحي نـور وجهي و باجي أهلي



تـقلي يا صـواب عليك أكثر وجـع يخويه حسين شتحسّه تـقلي

عليك اسم الله يـا حبيب المصطفـى بعد عينك يا سوري وين أولّي



نادى يا زينب ترى امن العطش يبست جبدي

و الوطيـه اللاهبـه حرقت يا زينـب زندي

والشمس صهرت يا بنت ياسين او حيدر خدّي

لكن جيّة سكنـه ليه أصعب و أعظـم عندي



مقدر تجيـني وتسمع ونيني ماليّه مهجه انظرها بعيني



الله الله فـي الـعيلـه بـعـدي لا تتشتـت

صبرج بالله و بالبـاري كـل امصيبه صغـرت

و دافعها الشمر برمحـه ليت ايدينـه انشلـت

و صاحت شكوتنا بعدك يا بو اليمّـه انـفلـت



حـادينـا من بعـدك طـوّح او بالحـرم شال

بـفـادي يا اعمـادي تتصارخ نسـوه وأطفال

و المحمـل يا عـبـاس منهـو اليعـدله لي مال

بليّه معين في الصحـرا في غربـه واركوب اجمال



إبجي و سحي الدم يا عيني وغسلي ابها اثنينـن وسبعين

خـوتي واعمامي و شباني وعبد الله اللّي بصدر احسين

هـذي جثثهـم بالرمضا لكن روس الصرعى ويـن

كلهم تفانـو بس نسـوه جيتي النـا يا طـفِّ امنين



ليلة الوحشه و قلب العيله مفطور

راح سورج يا عقيله و انطفى النور




نسألكم الدعــاء

عاشق الحوراء

----------


## My tears

*تحميل :*
*الجـــزء الأول*
*الجـــزء الثــاني*


*مــأجوريــن .. ومثــابيــن إن شاء الله ..*
*بارك الله فيك ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكور اخي عالقصيده*
*ومشكورة اخت دموعي عالتحميلات  للطمية*

*بارك الله فيكما* 
*وتحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بـــارك الله فيــك ...

وجــزاك الله الف خيـــر ....

وجـــعله الله لك في مـــيزان اعمــاك ...

وبنتظــار المــزيد ,,,

دمــت بـود

----------

